# Please ID ...emperor cichlid ?



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello I'm new to cichlid forum. I have this new cichlid, but unsure of the species . My guess was"emperor cichlid" please help with ID... Thanks !


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

We really a need a picture to make an ID.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Chester B said:


> We really a need a picture to make an ID.


That usually is a good starting point.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

siklidguru said:


> Hello I'm new to cichlid forum. I have this new cichlid, but unsure of the species . My guess was"emperor cichlid" please help with ID... Thanks !


"Emperor" cichlid is the common name for the Boulengerochromis microlepis from Lake Tanganyika. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1946. That this is what you've got is extremely unlikely, as these grow to be about 3' long. I would suspect you mean "Red Empress", or Protomelas taeniolatus (Namalenje Is.) - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1368, but like the others have said, we'll really need a photo to be able to ID it.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm having trouble posting image. iPhone is my only access right now.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok here it is . please id....
http://s1361.photobucket.com/albums/r66 ... 811623.jpg


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Fossochromis rostratus


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

> Fossochromis rostratus


+1


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Oops not even the right Lake. Still a big guy though http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/f_rostratus.php
hope your not too disapointed.
Boulengerochromis microlepis is not realy for hobbiests I feel. Last reasonably happy ones I saw was in a 12 foot by 12 foot tank. I read yep they have been bred in smaller tanks while smaller. Dunno what you do with the young or the adults long term.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Well this is gone from my current roster. My JAGUAR CIC. got em! R.I..P MALAWI SAND DIVER !


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

After identifying why do you place +1 ? 
What' does that' mean ?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

It means I agree.


----------

